# New Arrival



## serinfo (Sep 14, 2010)

Yet another Traser for my collection, a P5900 Type 3 

I used to consider these as the ugly duckling of the Traser range but it's now growing on me. It's in fair condition a few marks here and there but still a good glow from the H3 and has a sterile no date dial

It is fitted with a Morellato velcro sports strap at the moment that is a bit worn so will be looking for a new 18mm strap of some kind, have still not decided what type would suit this watch the best

And a question for the forum how can I remove the movement? I pulled the stem out but it looks like the movement together with dial wont come out the bottom as usual and looks like it may have to come out upwards after removing the bezel and crystal?




























Thanks for looking Manny......


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

First, why do you want to remove the movement ?

I had a P5900 and I had a go at removing the movement. Like you I removed the stem but still could not

get to the watch parts, I wanted to use the movement and hands on a different watch.

So I took the watch crystal off. But only do this if you want to destroy the watch.

David


----------

